# candid from the gym (2)



## FondestBianca

crop is a bit tight on top of this one but aside from that....? Is the double end bag in the background too distracting?







Still too much yellow? You should see her right cross!


----------



## Wild Style

i think the crop is fine and the punching bag gives some context as to where they are and what they are doing. well done.


----------



## FondestBianca

Wild Style said:


> i think the crop is fine and the punching bag gives some context as to where they are and what they are doing. well done.


 
thank you for the comment.

as for the bag; I was speaking specifically about the double end bag (the red one) NOT the heavy bag. The double end bag is right behind his head and I thought it might be a bit distracting from the true subject.


----------

